# YR flathead trip



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and a buddy hit yellow yesterday looking for flatheads. Caught some nice bream for bait on crickets, earthworms, and beetle spins. Started catfishing and managed a few bites and my buddy caught one around 5 lbs. I'm still suffering from a major flathead jinx right now, but I'll keep going hoping to break it soon.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice fish!!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Hell yea sounds like a good time. I'm about ready to hit the river up myself


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Atleast u got one, they will be hott the first on July.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------

